# Greedy,greedy goldens



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Fenway, Tango and Tally will do anything for Tiny Tots treats.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

So cute!


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

Is the first one on the left an extremely large golden or is just a trick of camera angle? Not sure what treats you're referring to but mines ultimate treat is **shakes head** string cheese.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

OMG I wish my goldens were that mannered!!! LOL, actually it's only Hudson that doesn't have manners yet (don't tell hooch!)


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Scarletts_Daddy said:


> Is the first one on the left an extremely large golden or is just a trick of camera angle? Not sure what treats you're referring to but mines ultimate treat is **shakes head** string cheese.


They're sitting on a picnic table- Tally is 24 inches and 73 lbs so inside the standard, but the other two are pups. String cheese is awesome.


----------



## Auenk9 (Oct 23, 2008)

What a beautiful trio!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

*Greedy, greedy goldens*

Jill, I love that photo of your three anticipating yummy stuff! Not to hijack your thread, but here's the same pose with three angels, my Cody and his brothers Toby and Sage (bottom to top). The lure was homemade peanut butter treats and it was Cody and Toby's 14th birthday, Sage's 11th, and he'd already had one surgery for fibrosarcoma.


----------



## cannondog (Oct 10, 2008)

What beautiful dogs...I love this photo, thanks for sharing


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

Yeah, you can whisper the word cheese and you Scarlett's 100% undivided attention. It's an imediate come and sit at 18" from either of us. 

Tally is very very good looking dog. It's head is just a wonderful shape. Certainly a dog to be admired.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Finn's Fan said:


> Jill, I love that photo of your three anticipating yummy stuff! Not to hijack your thread, but here's the same pose with three angels, my Cody and his brothers Toby and Sage (bottom to top). The lure was homemade peanut butter treats and it was Cody and Toby's 14th birthday, Sage's 11th, and he'd already had one surgery for fibrosarcoma.


For some reason, it's the senior citizens I love best of all. Toby, Cody, and Sage just melt my heart- getting those boys to 14 is a great accomplishment.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

I know....the seniors just grab my heart and squeeze! Toby made it to 16 years, three months and 16 days before making his journey to the Bridge, and he was sick only twice in his life!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

what a gorgeous photo~
not to rain on your parade, but I'm pretty sure that tiny tots treats were recalled not too long ago. I think it was just for salmonella, but you might want to check.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> what a gorgeous photo~
> not to rain on your parade, but I'm pretty sure that tiny tots treats were recalled not too long ago. I think it was just for salmonella, but you might want to check.


WHAT?????? Oh, Hotel4dogs, I wish I had known about that as we do use them lots in classes. I am getting seriously paranoid and nervous about feeding the puppers pretty much anything. I thought Solid Gold was a solid company.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

You are so right! I just threw away the Tiny Tots. Is there anything I should watch for in the goldens?



> Due to some instances of mold growth in a single batch of Tiny Tots, we have decided to voluntarily withdraw the entire production run from the market. We would like to assure our customers that there have been no reported serious health effects on dogs that have consumed Tiny Tots from this batch.
> 
> If you have a bag of Tiny Tots with a Best Before date of April 2009, please return it to your retail store for a full refund. No other batches of Tiny Tots or any of our other jerky treats are affected.
> 
> Solid Gold is committed to producing the healthiest food, treats, and supplements for your pet. As always, if you have any questions or concerns please contact us at 800-364-4863 or online at <[email protected]>


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Oh whoa,what a great picture!.Love it!.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Tango looks so grown up...we definitely need to visit soon.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

That is a wonderful picture, I love it!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

tippykayak said:


> Tango looks so grown up...we definitely need to visit soon.


I can't wait for you and Andy to come. You'll be so pleased with all the work Matt&Brooke are doing with Fenway. Our seven goldens will have endless fun. Of course, I need a few special minutes with Gus.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Gorgeous pics of all six goldens, Jill and Finn's Fan!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> I can't wait for you and Andy to come. You'll be so pleased with all the work Matt&Brooke are doing with Fenway. Our seven goldens will have endless fun. Of course, I need a few special minutes with Gus.


Wait, seven? I'm only counting six: Fenway, Tango, Tally, Finn, Comet, and Gus.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

tippykayak said:


> Wait, seven? I'm only counting six: Fenway, Tango, Tally, Finn, Comet, and Gus.


We're also babysitting Cypress for the winter- a little slip of a golden, very good manners and sweet, age 8, belonging to one of my new department members. The woman has breast cancer that needs surgery, but she lives alone with family all the way in California. My heart just goes out to her situation, so Cypress will stay until she feels better. I am determined to take after Auntie M, don't you think?


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Gorgeous trio....Wonderful shot Jill...
Does it seem nice to have the beaches back now that the tourists are gone?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I believe the recall was for salmonella, although I'm not sure. If that was the case, I honestly wouldn't worry. It can affect dogs, but that's unusual. The symptoms would be diarrhea and/or vomiting. If you haven't seen it by now, I'm sure they're fine. The real concern in salmonella recalls is that humans can get it from handling the dog treats!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I just re-read the recall (and your post, sorry, missed that) and it was mold not salmonella.
I'm REAL neurotic about my dogs, I'd probably put a call in to Solid Gold and ask what kind of mold it was (aflotoxin sp? being the one I'd worry about). I've seen mold in solid gold food once, too, and the dog who was eating it got nasty diarrhea. It was a dog that was boarding here, and I don't know how the owner handled the food, so I doubt the issue was from Solid Gold...more likely from the owner's end of things.
I would think that since the dogs are all still fine, there was no problem at all!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> I just re-read the recall (and your post, sorry, missed that) and it was mold not salmonella.
> I'm REAL neurotic about my dogs, I'd probably put a call in to Solid Gold and ask what kind of mold it was (aflotoxin sp? being the one I'd worry about). I've seen mold in solid gold food once, too, and the dog who was eating it got nasty diarrhea. It was a dog that was boarding here, and I don't know how the owner handled the food, so I doubt the issue was from Solid Gold...more likely from the owner's end of things.
> I would think that since the dogs are all still fine, there was no problem at all!


I'm calling right now. The aflotoxins, I know, cause cancer/kidneys, and scary stuff, so I hope that's not it. All four goldens seem fine, but I'm going to be as safe as possible. Can't thank you enough for the information.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> We're also babysitting Cypress for the winter- a little slip of a golden, very good manners and sweet, age 8, belonging to one of my new department members. The woman has breast cancer that needs surgery, but she lives alone with family all the way in California. My heart just goes out to her situation, so Cypress will stay until she feels better. I am determined to take after Auntie M, don't you think?


Awesome. Seven goldens it is. I think you may need to buy a farm, since you're at least one llama short of Auntie M, and I don't think you have the space right now. Besides, if you have a farm, you can also host some retired horses for their golden years. Pun thoroughly intended.


----------



## REDPIN04 (Nov 11, 2008)

great pictures, however I have to admit that I most enjoy the picture LibertyME's profile picture of Liberty Tracer and Lexi running into the water


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

We had the bad sell by date on the treats but a different batch number from the one Solid Gold gave out. For Rally class last night, I cooked chicken and sliced it- no more commercial treats for me.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Thats a bunch of good looking Goldens!!...nothing I would rather be surrounded by!!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Great shot!!!!  love the one licking lips  too precious!!!


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

I love how poised they are, with the anticipation of receiving their treats. They're all beautiful Goldens.

~Jackie


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> We had the bad sell by date on the treats but a different batch number from the one Solid Gold gave out. For Rally class last night, I cooked chicken and sliced it- no more commercial treats for me.


Jill
Solid Gold's loss and your pups gain. I can't imagine they will complain about the switch. 
Love all the photos.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

What an adorable photo of your handsome crew , dont you just love their looks of anticipation!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

LibertyME said:


> Gorgeous trio....Wonderful shot Jill...
> Does it seem nice to have the beaches back now that the tourists are gone?


If you have time to make the trip, Ferry Beach is once again paradise for dogs and clam diggers only. Not ONE tourist all week, and zero time/leash restrictions . . .:smooch:


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Great photo!! They are so gorgeous!!

My Holly would have huge dripping strings of drool as she waits for treats.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Got this yesterday; it is not too accurate though. There are three different stores here in Portland, Maine still carrying the April 2009 sell by date! It's hard to trust these companies:


> Jill,
> I'm sorry for the delay in responding to your email.
> As you have read we did have a few isolated incidents of mold in one (1)
> batch of the Tiny Tots with a Best Before date of April 09. Although
> ...


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> Got this yesterday; it is so untrue. There are three different stores here in Portland, Maine still carrying the April 2009 sell by date! It's hard to trust these companies:


You may want to let them know that there are stores still selling the recalled product. It would be my guess that the stores either did not see the recall notice or decided to sell them antway. Sometimes these stores never hear about the recall because they buy through a third or fourth party suppliers.


----------



## LucyD (Nov 20, 2008)

Wow... those goldens are beautiful. I hope my Lucy will grow to be that healthy and well mannered.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

LucyD said:


> Wow... those goldens are beautiful. I hope my Lucy will grow to be that healthy and well mannered.


Thank you. I have been admiring your Lucy since you started posting on the forum. I just LOVE your avitar photo of her.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> If you have time to make the trip, Ferry Beach is once again paradise for dogs and clam diggers only. Not ONE tourist all week, and zero time/leash restrictions . . .:smooch:


Hey easy~ we are tourists! We love going to Maine! Haven't been since we got Tucker though. I love to fish when we are up there. 

Your dogs are beautiful! What a great picture, to can see the anticipation in their eyes. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Phillyfisher said:


> Hey easy~ we are tourists! We love going to Maine! Haven't been since we got Tucker though. I love to fish when we are up there.
> 
> Your dogs are beautiful! What a great picture, to can see the anticipation in their eyes. Thanks for sharing!


Dog lovers are NEVER tourists in my mind. Just the people who wear high heels on the beach and don't like off leash locals!


----------

